# Why are you here



## transcend2007 (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been here since August 2012 .. and honestly my reason for being here has changed through out the years .. I initially came here to learn how to cycle properly ... still learning about diet & nutrition .. in fact just recently occurred to me how much I still have to learn in this area .... plus the workouts of course ...

I will say the reason I stay is because the brotherhood of men who are here ... real men getting real results over time .... and honestly I need the motivation from those who have displayed their discipline and shown me what's possible.

Why are you here?


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2020)

The pay and subsidized healthcare.


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 23, 2020)

I like the common goal of getting jacked and the way people help (when is a real problem or concern) one another.  
  Don't know enough to help many people but maybe in time I can contribute more. 
  The sarcasm for sure and everyone I use to associate with are losers.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> I like the common goal of getting jacked and the way people help (when is a real problem or concern) one another.
> Don't know enough to help many people but maybe in time I can contribute more.
> The sarcasm for sure and everyone I use to associate with are losers.



Sarcasm?

10char


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 23, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> 
> Lol.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 23, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I've been here since August 2012 .. and honestly my reason for being here has changed through out the years .. I initially came here to learn how to cycle properly ... still learning about diet & nutrition .. in fact just recently occurred to me how much I still have to learn in this area .... plus the workouts of course ...
> 
> I will say the reason I stay is because the brotherhood of men who are here ... real men getting real results over time .... and honestly I need the motivation from those who have displayed their discipline and shown me what's possible.
> 
> Why are you here?



I'm here, because I really appreciate all the knowledge there is to gain,

Whether it's, training, nutrition, cycling,or just humor, it's a great board to interact with other people,
That share the same interest, thank you ugbb, for having me aboard!
Always a pleasure!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 24, 2020)

Because my wife won’t allow me to have social media. 

JK, this is a very good question. I’m here because I decided to dedicate my self to getting bigger and on here there are people that have already been doing this for a long time and already went through many stages and experiences that it takes to keep on getting to the next level and have the knowledge to answer and help me to make less mistakes and get past plateaus that I currently face. The longer I do this the more I see the challenges that occur during the process and I know someone here will have some answers which they tried and I can take a few of them try it myself and see what works for me like the bicep issue I had I tried a few guys advise and a couple of them worked for me and I am still using it with success. Not to mention all the rude and smart ass comments I see all the time.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 24, 2020)

For the Red Light District.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 24, 2020)

A great place to gather like minded meat heads. Great comraderie and atmosphere.  This is my home base like it or not.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2020)

Been 'round since the start. Tis' kinda my ritual at different points in the day, also like to see the different folks come & go and offer a bit of advice when I can.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2020)

For the noods


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> The pay and subsidized healthcare.



Lmfao.. you fukkin dick!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 24, 2020)

I was lucky enough that this just happened to be my pick when i googled bodybuilding forums. When I joined I was looking for information on cycling and diet advice. I can’t imagine where I would be if I wouldn’t have found this place.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m here because a small group of us left a crappy board that was full of BS and bureaucracy. 

We wanted a community oriented toward sharing of beneficial knowledge and camaraderie with the common interests of training, nutrition, and supplements (and noodz).


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 24, 2020)

Because it's a good board. The mixture of knowledge with the willingness to help others with that knowledge isn't an easy thing to find. Ya spend some time here and it'll feel like home... 


And noods... fukn tren man..


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm just here waiting for German to ask me to marry her....


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I'm just here waiting for German to ask me to marry her....



I am a women of tradition. 

You just have to ask


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am here because.. The vets took me in as one of their own when I was at a real sheit point in my life.

I appreciate everyone for that.  Thank you.

I stick around because, everyone makes me laugh or... I just make myself laugh because, I am always in the gutter.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 24, 2020)

All jokes aside... this forum has taught me everything I know. I came in to this forum clueless and 155 lbs skinny fat. Thanks to all the vets that have put up with my shit... and German who I now have to work up the courage to propose.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 24, 2020)

Here to learn.......help and give back.like the guys before me.!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 24, 2020)

Because you mofos rock! Duh.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2020)

Just trying to get laid...


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 24, 2020)

for me it's the knowledge.


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just trying to get laid...



You got yaya's number. Just call him.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> You got yaya's number. Just call him.



Yaya is an eagle amongst pigeons.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 24, 2020)

Here!!.........


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m a UG junkie.


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2020)

To be better than gibs day In day out. So far so good


----------



## geogroup (Feb 25, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I've been here since August 2012 .. and honestly my reason for being here has changed through out the years .. I initially came here to learn how to cycle properly ... still learning about diet & nutrition .. in fact just recently occurred to me how much I still have to learn in this area .... plus the workouts of course ...
> 
> I will say the reason I stay is because the brotherhood of men who are here ... real men getting real results over time .... and honestly I need the motivation from those who have displayed their discipline and shown me what's possible.
> 
> Why are you here?



I've been trying to find you, trans. Hope all is well? Last we spoke I believe you moved due to your work? I'm in Cali...you were in another Desert close to me. Think you went South East?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 25, 2020)

geogroup said:


> I've been trying to find you, trans. Hope all is well? Last we spoke I believe you moved due to your work? I'm in Cali...you were in another Desert close to me. Think you went South East?



I moved due divorce and work ... I also tried to find you also ... I changed my cell phone ... what have you been up to man ...?


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I moved due divorce and work ... I also tried to find you also ... I changed my cell phone ... what have you been up to man ...?



Geogroup changed professions. He is now a private investigator.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 26, 2020)

That's the real reason for being here.................


----------

